# Revenue Codes-does anyone know



## toiwalker (Sep 1, 2011)

does anyone know if a  revenue code is needed 96372, 96360 and 96365 or would they be submitted to medicare b


----------



## Dorothy Steed (Sep 4, 2011)

*Revenue codes*

If the service is done in a hospital, there will be revenue codes.  Where (department) was the service provided?


----------

